# Homebuilt or modified implements?



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Ho many of you build your own implements or attachments? Or how about modifying larger ones to fit ? Let's hear some stories (I need ideas )!


----------



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Homemade Implements*

It kind of depends on the implement, but I have usually bought used implements, then modified them by welding to suit my exact needs. Some implements like disc harrows or rakes, etc. are usually available at auction or scrapyard cheaper than building them. I have just welded up a subframe to attach a back hoe because I did not want to stress out my three point arms and frame on my subcompact Yanmar. A welder and a plasma cutter come in pretty handy. But I could buy a used back hoe much cheaper than I could make one. I guess it depends on the part of the country you are in and the economy of that area. I'm in Texas. Best of luck.
Mike


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

I made a plow for my bolens 1054. Got some sheet medal and square tubing for bracing. Ill post some pics soon


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have done some simple mods to larger equipment to make it managable for yard work. I shortened a disk harrow to use as a spike aerator. I have a couple other things in the que waiting for mods like a plow and disk. I just need to decide what I want to use them on so I can decide between cat 1 or cat 0 3pt conversions. Right now I am leaning towards cat 1 and use them on the Yanmar.


----------



## Kman (Jan 27, 2010)

I do it all the time, even improve new stuff to the way I like it! Isn't that what having a tractor is all about!!


----------



## tombrowning87 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm thinking about building a forklift to put on the back of my 8n. I was thinking that I could find a used forklift mast and rig up a pto driven hydrolic pump to run the lift. It's still kinda in the concept stage right now. We'll see if anything comes of it.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Just be sure to put wieght on the front of the tractor.......


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Come on guys! Don't be stingy. Post some pics so the rest of us can get inspired!

Ok I'll get us started

Here is my adapted spike aerator I downsided from an old disk harrow I bought for $5. It used to have two of these bolted together and was about 7ft wide. I cut it in half, made a hitch and sold the other half for $50. I kept this one for me.


spikespike 2 

It almost works too well and tends to tear up the grass is I go over an area more than once or turn too sharp. Other than that it will probably outlive me.

Andy


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Here is another simple idea that has really saved me lots of time and effort. I made up a trailer hitch that slides in a stake pocket on my trailer so I could attach the log splitter to the back. Then when I split logs I can just pitch the chunks into the rear of the trailer instead of making a pile and coming back later with the trailer to pick up what I've just split to take it and stack it on the wood pile.
Its not fancy but I guess sometimes the handiest stuff isn't. 

Here are the pieces I started out with

hitch plate 

hitch shaft 

You can see the finished product in the back of the trailer and the stake pocket it goes into.


hitch  

I just put a trailer ball through the hitch hole and attached the splitter. This is what it looks like attached.
<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com...530800.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> 

This is the front half of the "Wood Processing Wagon Train" of course with the designated driver  
<a href="http://s14.photobucket.com...er="0" alt="log splitting wagon train 2"></a>


----------

